# Via Claudia Augusta mit dem Kinderanhänger?



## madbuddha (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,  spricht etwas dagegen, die Via Claudia Augusta mit einem Kinderanhänger zu fahren?  Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?  

Und ab wann könnte könnte man das erfahrungsgemäß angehen? Geht das schon Anfang Mai?  

Vielen Dank.  

Grüße, MB


----------



## transalbi (24. Februar 2011)

Wenn das geht:





						Transalp.info - Albrecht-Route mit Kindern
					

Transalp Tourberichte mit Detailinformationen und Planungshilfen von MTB-Touren und eMountainbike-Touren in den Alpen seit 1994




					www.transalp.info
				



dann geht auch Via Claudia.

Albi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppedcarlo (25. Februar 2011)

Moin,

ich bin die Claudia Augusta letzten Herbst gefahren. Einzige "Hürde" für den Kinderanhänger wäre der Fernpass, also die Via Claudia Variante, nicht die Straße. Da gibt es einen relativ steilen Schotteranstieg und hinter der Passhöhe zwei steile Schotterabfahrten. Der Rest sollte kein Problem sein.

Ansonsten finde ich es am Fernpass schöner, als man von der Straße aus glaubt:







Hier meine Tour:
http://www.velotouren.net/radtouren/touren/touren2010/claudiaaugusta/

Ciao, Carlo


----------



## sub-xero (25. Februar 2011)

Den genannten Trail vom Fernpass runter würde ich mit S1-S2 klassifizieren. Ich bin der Meinung, wenn man langsam fährt müsste es mit Anhänger gehen (ohne Gewähr!). Der Weg ist jedenfalls breit genug und an manchen Stellen ziemlich steinig, aber keinesfalls schwierig. Im Sommer 2010 war der Weg jedoch wegen Steinschlages gesperrt (was die meisten Biker vermutlich ignoriert haben), dies nur zur Info.





(P.S.: Nach diesem Holzsteg beginnt der steinige Waldtrail)


----------



## racing_basti (25. Februar 2011)

An welchen Kinderanhänger hast du denn gedacht?

Mit einem Singletrailer dürfte es kein Problem sein. Mit allen zweispurigen Anhängern könntest du wie schon oben geschrieben am Fernpass und evtl. auf der Fließer Platte mit kleineren Problemen rechnen. Dort ist es z.T. recht schmal und/oder steil, da könnten zwei weitere Hände zum tragen auf kurzen Anschnitten ganz hilfreich sein.

Alles andere geht auch mit dem Crosser ohne Probleme zu fahren (viel Asphalt/Schotter), da dürfte es mit dem Kinderanhänger auch machbar sein.
Wenn du an einen Alpencross mit Anhänger denkst, dann setz ich einfach mal die nötige Fahrtechnik mit dem Gespann vorraus.


----------



## madbuddha (25. Februar 2011)

racing_basti schrieb:


> An welchen Kinderanhänger hast du denn gedacht? Mit einem Singletrailer dürfte es kein Problem sein. Mit allen  zweispurigen Anhängern könntest du wie schon oben geschrieben am  Fernpass und evtl. auf der Fließer Platte mit kleineren Problemen  rechnen.



Ich habe leider keinen Singletrailer, sondern einen Chariot Cougar 1, der ist aber nur ca. 75 cm breit. Also nicht ganz so schlimm. Ich denke aber, dass man das im Zweifel umfahren könnte.



racing_basti schrieb:


> Wenn du an einen Alpencross mit Anhänger denkst, dann setz ich einfach mal die nötige Fahrtechnik mit dem Gespann vorraus.



Na Gelände mit wilden Drops fahre ich mit dem Chariot natürlich nicht, sondern eher Waldautobahnen und Schotterstrecken. Deshalb habe ich ja an die Via Claudia gedacht für die Aktion. Ich will ja nicht in die Westalpen mit dem Ding...  Ich habe jedenfalls 200er Bremsen vorne, damit ich im Zweifel gut bremsen kann.

@transalbi: Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann gab es einen Anhänger, eine Fahrradfahrerin und einen Jogger. Das ist zwar außerordentlich respektabel, aber absolut nicht das, was ich machen möchte...


----------



## cleiende (25. Februar 2011)

Hoffentlich macht Dein Passagier keinen Rabatz wegen des langen Gerüttels. Meine Jungs hatten nicht immer Bock auf eine Stunde Schotterpiste.


----------



## madbuddha (25. Februar 2011)

cleiende schrieb:


> Hoffentlich macht Dein Passagier keinen Rabatz wegen des langen Gerüttels. Meine Jungs hatten nicht immer Bock auf eine Stunde Schotterpiste.



Meine Tochter ist eher genervt, wenn es zu lange geradeaus geht, ohne dass etwas passiert. 

Von Freunden wird sie auch Rocket Girl genannt...


----------



## head-md (25. Februar 2011)

hi
das müsste schon gehen, ihr sollt aber zu zweit sein, dann kann man sich auch bei kurzen Stücken besser helfen lassen. Einer hebt pusht den Anhänger und holt dann halt sein bike, sind bei dieser Strecke wahrscheinlich nur kurze Stücke wo das wirklich notwendig sein wird.
Wir haben auf unseren Touren halt immer viel Pausen und kurze Etappen (Baden Eisessen ) eingeplant
Viel spass
gruß head


----------



## Heide-Daniel (26. Februar 2011)

madbuddha schrieb:


> Na Gelände mit wilden Drops fahre ich mit dem Chariot natürlich nicht, sondern eher Waldautobahnen und Schotterstrecken. Deshalb habe ich ja an die Via Claudia gedacht für die Aktion.


 
Ab Imst fährt man die Via Claudia ( wenn du keine weitere Variante einbaust ) nur noch auf Radwegen oder Straßen. An Waldautobahnen ist da leider nicht zu denken.


----------



## Deleted 153402 (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
bin die Via Claudia Augusta letzten August gefahren (in einer Gruppe, teils Trekkingräder, teils MTB-HTs). Wie schon vorher geschrieben, ist es durch den Wald entlag der Fernpassstraße mit Anhänger schwierig. Dort wurde mit schwerem Gerät am künftigen Radlweg (vermutlich Schotter/wassergebundene Decke) gearbeitet, selbst einige AllMountain-Spezis sind letztlich genervt wie wir auf die Fernpassstraße ausgewichen. Dort muss mit Anhänger sehr vorsichtig gefahren werden; immer mind. ein Fahrrad hinter dem Anhänger zum Absichern usw. Ab Nassereith dann keine Probleme mehr: durchs sehr nette Gurglbachtal nach Imst auf Waldwegen, danach fast durchgängig auf Asphalt. Einzi anstrengende Steigung mit Kinderanhänger dürften die 7-8 km vom Zollamt Martina hinauf nach Nauders werden, danach rollt es von alleine.
Gruß
Mats


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124581 (27. Februar 2011)

Neben dem Kidshänger,können 11 Jährige auch die Via,zum Teil jedenfalls,mitradeln?


----------



## albkraxler (17. März 2011)

Hallo madbudda,

wie die Vorredner schon schrieben, bis auf die Auffahrt/Abfahrt des Fernpasses keine Problem. Die Auffahrt war bei uns (Spätsommer 2009) frisch eingeschottert, sodass ich, natürlich nur wegen der Satteltaschen  vom Rad musste. Die Abfahrt war wegen eines Erdrutsches gesperrt und Entgegenkommende meinten, wenn du neue Taschen oder Halterungen brauchst, dann fahr mit den Satteltaschen die Gestein-/Grobschotterstrecke runter. Wir haben es dann abwärts auf der Straße abgewickelt.
Falls du noch Anregungen oder Übernachtungstips brauchst auf unserer HP findest du eine ausführliche Routenbeschreibung unter Reisen, siehe Footer.


----------



## cayman (30. August 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich grabe mal den alten Post wieder aus:
Weiß jemand, wie es aktuell auf der Via Claudia aussieht? Ist der Fernpass mit einem Anhänger befahrbar?

Grüß
Cayman


----------



## dede (1. September 2014)

War letztes Jahr bis auf ein wirklich minimal kurzes, leicht felsiges Stück (vllt. 50 Fahrmeter), auf dem man die Fahrrinnen der römischen Ochsenkarren/Wagen gut sieht, ziemlich planiert für den "Radtourismus" => mit Anhänger und vernünftigen (!) Bremsen kein Problem


----------



## transalbi (1. September 2014)

War in der vergangenen Woche am Fernpass. Der ist inzwischen auf beiden Seiten komplett glatt gebügelt und ließe sich mit einem Hollandrad fahren.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. September 2014)

transalbi schrieb:


> War in der vergangenen Woche am Fernpass. Der ist inzwischen auf beiden Seiten komplett glatt gebügelt und ließe sich mit einem Hollandrad fahren.


 
Ist doch echt Scheibe, sowas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LastActionHero (2. September 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Ist doch echt Scheibe, sowas...


Absolut!!


----------



## Hofbiker (2. September 2014)

LastActionHero schrieb:


> Absolut!!


Ja was der Radtourismus alles verlangt?

Gebügelte Strecken für alle die eine richtige Trans-Alp machen möchten, danach können sie im Freundeskreis große Sprüche  klopfen über das erzwingen von den Pässen!


----------



## dede (2. September 2014)

Und ich dachte, seit Schengen braucht man bei ner Transalp ohnehin keine Pässe mehr - wie naiv von mir....


----------



## geronet (2. September 2014)

Richtige Transalpler fahren (nicht schieben!) übers Marienbergjoch.


----------



## Moppedcarlo (2. September 2014)

Ich bin auch Transalper, Honda Transalp ;-)


----------



## dede (2. September 2014)

geronet schrieb:


> Richtige Transalpler fahren (nicht schieben!) übers Marienbergjoch.


 In welche Richtung?!? )))


----------



## Xroom (4. September 2014)

transalbi schrieb:


> War in der vergangenen Woche am Fernpass. Der ist inzwischen auf beiden Seiten komplett glatt gebügelt und ließe sich mit einem Hollandrad fahren.


 
Ja, war letztes Spätjahr schon deutlich entschärft. Die oben abgebildete Brücke ist seit Juli auch komplett erneuert und gut mit Hänger machbar.
Alternative ist jetzt der Trail, der gleich nach Überqueren der Fernpassstrasse links abzweigt. Man kommt dann kurz vorm Fernsteinsee wieder auf der Strasse raus.



dede schrieb:


> In welche Richtung?!? )))


 
Nach Süden natürlich


----------



## botze (4. September 2014)

Nachdem ich zum Thema Transalp mit Baby nicht allzu viel Informationen gefunden habe, möchte ich hier einen kurzen Bericht reinschreiben.

Wir sind Ende Juli von zu Hause in München bis an den Gardasee gefahren. Mit unserer Tochter (12 Monate) im Chariot Cougar 1 Anhänger.
Das ganze ging deutlich besser als erwartet, und war ein tolle Tour. Wenn das Wetter auch noch gepasst hätte, wäre es noch besser gewesen. Gezogen haben wir abwechselnd, meine Frau und ich.

Route:
München - Isar-Radweg bis Mittenwald - Leutasch - Inntalradweg - Landeck - Martina (Schweiz) - Norbertshöhe - Reschenpass - Vinschgau-Radweg - Etschtal-Radweg - Lana - Kalterer See - Etschtal - Torbole
Fast komplett als Radweg, außer am Isar-Radweg wenig Schotterstrecken, fast alles geteerter Radweg oder Nebenstraßen. Jeden Tag ca. 70 km.
Ich war ganz froh, dass wir wenig Schotter drin hatten, da wird's gleich nochmal eine Ecke schwerer, den Hänger zu ziehen.

Übernachtungen:
- Bad Tölz (Altes Zollhaus): So lala, Zimmer etwas älter, aber geräumig. Essen im Haus, große Portion und gut
- Leutasch (Pension Aufatmen): Top Pension, super Wirtsleute, Essen von der Pizzeria ums Eck geholt
- Landeck (Pension Thialblick): So lala, etwas älter, aber sehr sauber
- Burgeis / Mals (Hotel Maraias): Top Zimmer, gutes Abendessen
- Lana (Pension Petra): Schönes großes Zimmer, Pool (!!), Abendessen im Haus, aber eher durchschnittlich
- Mezzolombardo (Hotel Albergo al Sole): Zimmer ok, wenig los dort, Essen von der Pizzeria ums Eck geholt
- Torbole (Ferienwohnung Casa Carla): Super Ferienwohnung, ruhig gelegen, groß, mit Wasch- und Spülmaschine

Rücktransport mit dem Viano-Bus vom Schwiegeropa ;-)

Das Gepäck hatten wir in einem großen 79 Liter Packsack von Ortlieb und einem Rucksack. Den Packsack haben wir hinten an den Hänger reingehängt, vorher die Standard-Tasche ausgebaut. Und oben am Anhänger-Griff mit Zurr-Gurt festgemacht. Sonst waren da keine größeren Modifikationen notwendig. Man muss bisschen aufpassen, dass die Bremse des Hängers den Sack nicht aufreisst, aber dann passt das.
Der schwere Sack hat zur Folge, dass die Federung des Chariots echt satt arbeitet, weil das Gesamtgewicht deutlich höher ist. Und der Papa schwitzt halt mehr, aber das kümmert Frau und Kind nicht so sehr.

Wir hatten die Tages-Ration an Milchbrei-Pulver, Windeln, Gläschen etc. in einer Plastik-Mülltüte und jeweils morgens in den Hänger vorne rein gelegt. Dann war alles griffbereit und wir mussten nicht ständig den jeweiligen Tag vorbereiten und in den großen Sack rein.

Vormittags und Nachmittags sind wir jeweils 2h gefahren, teilweise bissl länger, mit ausgedehnter Mittagspause. Der Hänger war innen mit diversen Baby-Pixis, Kuscheltieren, Spielketten etc. versehen, alles festgebunden, das hat gut geholfen. Und wenn unsere kleine quengelig wurde, gabs nochmal den Kuschelhasen aus dem Rucksack, dann war nochmal 30min Ruhe ;-)

Insgesamt hat sie das Fahren gut mitgemacht, wir haben sie seit dem 3. Monat öfter im Hänger mitgenommen. Sie war das also schon gewohnt. Aber auf der Tour hat sie den Hänger richtig lieben gelernt, und hat sich jeden Tag gefreut, als sie den Hänger gesehen hat 

Der Hänger ist auch gut wasserdicht, wir hatten öfter Regen, da ging nix rein von vorne. Nur von hinten durch das Netz kam Feuchtigkeit durch, was wir bei längeren Abfahrten im starken Regen gemerkt haben. Aber dann dem Kind eine Matschhose anziehen, dann passt das.

Alles in allem eine super Tour, würde ich genauso wieder machen. Nur evtl. ab dem Kalterer See eine andere Strecke, da wird's dann im Etschtal recht flach, langweilig und zaach. War aber nicht wirklich schlimm. Die guten Touren haben wir dann am Gardasee gemacht, mit der Kleinen bei den Großeltern, da waren wir dann auch ganz gut trainiert.

Fragen beantworte ich gerne!


----------



## hobbybiker79 (1. Januar 2017)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Neben dem Kidshänger,können 11 Jährige auch die Via,zum Teil jedenfalls,mitradeln?



Meiner war 9Jahre alt, als wir diese gefahren sind!! Es geht schon ohne größere Angst haben zu müssen!! Das einzige mal als es mir a bisserl mulmig wurde war die Straße in der Schweiz nach Martina! Die Autos preschen da sehr knapp an einem vorbei! A bisserl versetzt fahren hinterm Kind und gut wars!!


----------



## Aneurin (22. Februar 2021)

botze schrieb:


> Nachdem ich zum Thema Transalp mit Baby nicht allzu viel Informationen gefunden habe, möchte ich hier einen kurzen Bericht reinschreiben.





botze schrieb:


> Fragen beantworte ich gerne!


Hallo zusammen,
bei der Suche zu Infos Via Augusta + Kinderanhänger scheint dieser Thread der letzte Stand zu sein. Ich plane den Weg von Kempten bis nach Meran oder auch Bozen mit meinem Sohn, der im Sommer dann 3 wird.
Zur Wahl stehen ein leichtes (15kg) Trekkingrad, allerdings Starrgabel, mit HS11, und ein leichtes Carbon-Fully mit SLX-Bremse (180/160). Anhänger ist der Chariot Cross 2.

So wie ich es verstanden habe ist der Weg ja inzwischen ausnahmslos trekkingrad- und damit auch anhängerfreundlich?! Starrgabel dürfte also kein Problem sein, aber reichen die HS11 aus? Mich interessieren da einfach Eure Erfahrungen. Wer war in den letzten Jahren mit Kleinkind auf der Route und kann berichten? 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## botze (22. Februar 2021)

Aneurin schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bei der Suche zu Infos Via Augusta + Kinderanhänger scheint dieser Thread der letzte Stand zu sein. Ich plane den Weg von Kempten bis nach Meran oder auch Bozen mit meinem Sohn, der im Sommer dann 3 wird.
> Zur Wahl stehen ein leichtes (15kg) Trekkingrad, allerdings Starrgabel, mit HS11, und ein leichtes Carbon-Fully mit SLX-Bremse (180/160). Anhänger ist der Chariot Cross 2.
> 
> ...


Also wir sind ja vor 6 Jahren oder so von München an den Gardasee, mit Anhänger. Inntalradweg easy, Reschenpass scho recht zaach mit Hänger (im Regen etc.) - aber machbar ;-)
Abfahrt bis Meran sehr schön. Kann man glaub ich mit der Magura mit neuen Belägen machen. Wenn aber viel los ist auf der Strecke (Vinschgau, Radweg, Sommer, viele Touris) wärs mir vielleicht mit der Scheibenbremse lieber, der Hänger schiebt scho gscheid, und man bekommt schon 30khm/h+ mit dem drauf, bergab.


----------



## Aneurin (22. Februar 2021)

botze schrieb:


> Also wir sind ja vor 6 Jahren oder so von München an den Gardasee, mit Anhänger. Inntalradweg easy, Reschenpass scho recht zaach mit Hänger (im Regen etc.) - aber machbar ;-)
> Abfahrt bis Meran sehr schön. Kann man glaub ich mit der Magura mit neuen Belägen machen. Wenn aber viel los ist auf der Strecke (Vinschgau, Radweg, Sommer, viele Touris) wärs mir vielleicht mit der Scheibenbremse lieber, der Hänger schiebt scho gscheid, und man bekommt schon 30khm/h+ mit dem drauf, bergab.


Woansinn, danke für die schnelle Antwort auf den Uralt-Thread!  Beläge würde ich definitiv erneuern, bin auch bislang im Schwäbischen mit dem Trailer gut zurechtgekommen bergab, aber 500hm plus Gepäck plus ziemlicher Brummer von Kind inzwischen...sind dann doch andere Verhältnisse. 

Freue mich auf weitere Einschätzungen.


----------



## transalbi (23. Februar 2021)

Die gehen auch:





						Transalp.info - Sissi-Transalp
					

Ausrichtung/Bewertung dieser Tour ist so definiert: eine landschaftlich schöne, aber fahrtechnisch leichte Transalp auf den Spuren von Sissi




					www.transalp.info
				








						Transalp.info - München - Meran
					

Transalp Tourberichte mit Detailinformationen und Planungshilfen von MTB-Touren und eMountainbike-Touren in den Alpen seit 1994




					www.transalp.info


----------



## Aneurin (23. Februar 2021)

transalbi schrieb:


> Die gehen auch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aktiv wie eh und je!  Vielen Dank für den Reminder, ich bin Deinen Klassiker via GSP-Daten schon 2x gefahren und die Sissi-Route sieht sehr pfiffig aus, vor allem der Bericht der Familie mit Hund ermutigt! 

Darf ich an der Stelle einen Verbesserungsvorschlag einbringen? Die Sissi-Route und einige andere haben auf der jeweiligen Hauptseite keinen Teaser, wie z.B. die Ur-Albrecht-Route. Das wäre als Einstieg in die Route schöner, statt direkt die (Zahlen)übersicht zu sehen.


----------



## Aneurin (24. Februar 2021)

Ich bin inzwischen auch beim Thema Starrgabel unschlüssig. Als Alternative böte sich vermutlich etwas wie die Paragon Gold Solo Air von Rock Shox an?! Ist das ausschließlich eine Frage des Komforts, oder bringt es auch fahrtechnisch Vorteile, z.B. auf grobem Schotter, wenn der Anhänger von hinten ordentlich schiebt?


----------



## botze (24. Februar 2021)

Also mit Anhänger habe ich "MTB-Strecken" eigentlich komplett gemieden. Jeder Weg, der gröber ist als "befestigter guter Fahrweg" ist viel zu anstrengend und auch zu gefährlich. Mir ist anfangs mal auf einem Trail der Anhänger zur Seite weggekippt, den hatte eine Wurzel im Wald ausgehebelt. Weil du vom "grobem Schotter" schreibst ;-) - grober Schotter hoch ist extrem anstrengend mit Hänger, grober Schotter runter m.E. gefährlich. Der Hänger mit Inhalt schiebt stark (weil der Schotter auch manchmal mit >10% Gefälle zusammenkommt)


----------



## Aneurin (31. Mai 2021)

Meine Planungen schreiten voran und jetzt habe ich aktuell zwei "Anliegen":

1. ist die Brennerstrecke für den Fernverkehr der Bahn in der ersten Augustwoche (1.-9. August) gesperrt (Schienenersatzverkehr mit Kleinkind geht nicht mangels Kindersitz), weswegen ich mit dem Gedanken spiele, die Via Claudia von Süd nach Nord (Bozen - Füssen) zu fahren, da ich dann in der Vorwoche aus Deutschland nach Bozen anreisen könnte.
Nun habe ich gelesen, dass insbesondere die Fahrradstraße ab Glurns hoch zum Reschenpass "verkehrt herum" zur Hauptreisezeit nicht die beste Idee, da eng und in Gegenrichtung viel befahren ist. Das wäre natürlich mit einem Doppelanhänger zusätzlich heikel. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?

2. überlege ich einen Wechsel der Reifen. Momentan sind es die Marathon Plus von Schwalbe. Sackschwer, aber natürlich möchte ich gerade mit Kleinkind Pannen absolut vermeiden. Gibt es etwas leichtere Alternativen? Reicht der Top Contact II?


----------



## Aneurin (12. September 2021)

So, ein paar Fragmente, statt einem Erfahrungsbericht:

Ich bin letztendlich von Ehrwald in 4 Tagen nach Bozen gefahren, den ersten Tag von Füssen habe ich wegen Starkregen ausgelassen. Anreise mit der Regionalbahn. Bis auf die ersten Stunden Richtung Fernpass war es die gesamte Reise lang trocken mit Sonne-Wolken-Mix und Temperaturen zwischen 15 und 25 Grad, also perfekt.

1. Ausrüstung: Der Thule Chariot Cross 2 (Modell von 2018) hat sich bewährt: mein Knirps hatte neben sich Spielsachen, Kuscheltier, Snacks und ein paar Klamotten liegen (fixiert), unsere gemeinsame Reisetasche war hinten im "Kofferraum" des Anhängers platziert. Sein kleines Rad habe ich per Spanngummis an den aufgestellten Griff montiert - das ist ja gängige Praxis bei Chariot-Besitzern. Auf dem Rücken hatte ich deshalb nur einen recht leicht gepackten Deuter Trans Alpin.
Mein Rad war ein Steppenwolf Transterra Light 6.1, ein unspektakuläres Starrgabel-Trekkingrad mit LX-Komponenten, HS11, Top Contact ii von Conti und gut 15kg in RH 62.
Die Fahrerei war tadellos. Auf flachen Abschnitten habe ich durchaus 20km/h halten können, bergauf gab es Passagen, wo Komoot mir noch 3km/h anzeigte. An insgesamt 2-3 Stellen musste ich schieben (nie länger als 3 Minuten), was gerade auf Schotter allerdings eine Herausforderung war. Die Bremsen haben wie erhofft durchgehalten, ich hab allerdings bei der längeren Abfahrt vom Reschenpass ins Vinschgau alle paar 100hm angehalten, um nichts zu riskieren.

2. Route: ich bin die Standard Via Claudia gefahren, hatte mir aber vorab auf den GPS-Track allerlei Highlights gelegt (vor allem Spielplätze, aber auch Freibäder etc.), da ich eher einen kindgerechten Urlaub "mit Radfahren zwischendurch" machen wollte, als eine Radreise mit ein bisschen Kinderbelustigung. Das ist auch gut aufgegangen. Unterwegs habe ich mehrere Familien getroffen, allerdings mit älteren Kindern. Nichtmotorisierte Räder gab es kaum, ich war ein Exot und wurde mehrmals angesprochen, ob ich denn ernsthaft vorhätte, mit einem normalen Rad plus Anhänger plus Kind über die Alpen zu fahren.

3. Beschilderung / Beschaffenheit: wirklich TOP. Ich bin mit Komoot gefahren, hätte mich aber problemlos mit den zahlreichen Wegweisern durchschlagen können. Die Route ist inzwischen durchgehend trekkingrad- und anhängerkompatibel, am Fernpassanstieg stört lediglich der teilweise grobe Schotter und man muss sich durchbeißen. Ansonsten viel Teer, meistens Radwege, Nebenstraßen mit wirklich kaum Verkehr, Forstwege. Landschaftlich insgesamt schon reizvoll, wobei der Radweg von Imst nach Landeck an der Inn entlang sowie Teile der Strecke von Meran nach Bozen für verwöhnte Radreisende recht monoton sind.

4. Tagesablauf: kleinkindbedingte Frühschicht (was sonst), Frühstück meist um 7:30 Uhr, Packen (Kind liest Buch oder guckt ein paar Maus&Elefant-Clips auf iPad), ein bisschen Proviant im Supermarkt kaufen, ab 9 im Sattel, dann meist 2-3h Durchfahren (inkl. 1h Schläfchen vom Junior), dann ausgedehnte Mittagspause, dann in 2-3 kürzeren Etappen mit Spielplatz-Pausen bis zum Etappenziel. Ankommen, Quartier beziehen, Duschen, Abendessen, nochmal Spielplatz etc --> Durchschlafen! (Höhenluft wirkt Wunder).

5. Kind-kompatibel?: Jein. Man mutet den Kleinen da schon etwas zu, deshalb sollte man genau überlegen, ob sich solch ein Unternehmen für das eigene (Klein)kind eignet. Mein Sohn sitzt sehr gerne und geduldig im Anhänger  und kann stundenlang aus voller Kehle sämtliche Kinderlieder rauf und runter singen. Trotzdem habe ich ihn das ein oder andere Mal für 10-15 Minuten vertrösten müssen, wenn er anhalten wollte, weil es genau dort einfach nicht ging oder ich wusste, dass in 10 Minuten ein Spielplatz kommen würde. Da wurde es dann für ein paar Minuten etwas "stressig". Wäre das zu oft oder deutlich länger der Fall gewesen, hätte ich die Tour abgebrochen - das hatte ich mir vorher so vorgenommen, da ich es albern gefunden hätte, weiterzufahren, wenn mein kleiner Sohn sich offensichtlich unwohl fühlt.

6. Höhepunkte: an Tag 1 natürlich zunächst mal die Zugfahrt (allein im Fahrradabteil), die Aussicht oberhalb des Fernpasses (mit schlafendem Kind), die an Mountainbike-Transalps erinnernde Bergab-Passage unterhalb des Fernpasses. An Tag 2 die spielerisch gesammelten Höhenmeter auf der leicht ansteigenden Strecke zwischen Landeck und Pfunds, Waldspielplatz Ochsenbühel oberhalb Pfunds (fieser Anstieg!). An Tag 3 die Gondelfahrt mit der Bergkastelbahn (ausdrücklich nicht der durchindustrialisierte Sommer-Erlebnispark am Berg!), Spielplatz in Schleis. An Tag 4 das Freibad bei Kastelbell, die rasante Fahrt runter nach Meran, die reißende Etsch, die letzten paar km Zug statt Rad nach Bozen (keine Lust auf Großstadtverkehr).

7. Rückreise: Wer mit Anhänger und Kleinkind trotz bester Planung, Reservierung etc. von Bozen via Brenner mit dem EC 81 der ÖBB fährt, braucht starke Nerven. Ich hätte es wissen können, schließlich sind die einschlägigen Transalp-Horrorberichte über die Rückreisen mit der Bahn gut dokumentiert, aber ein Shuttle kam wg. Kindersitz nicht in Frage. Wer kann, sollte sich abholen lassen, oder gemütlich per Regionalzug auf den Brenner und mit der S3 nach Innsbruck wieder runter. Ich pack's einfach nicht, wie man diese populäre Strecke nach wie vor nur so dilettantisch bedienen kann.


Insgesamt war es also eine ganz schöne Erfahrung für uns beide und ich bin super froh, es durchgezogen zu haben. Mein Sohn erzählt immer wieder von der Tour und was er auf dem Trip alles gelernt hat (Spaghetti mit Gabel essen, Pinkeln im Stehen, unzählige Tiere, Mücken sind doof, "Ciao bella!"-Rufen, ...), ist wirklich schön zu sehen.
Ich kann mir dennoch nicht vorstellen, das noch einmal zu machen, weil wirklich vieles passen muss: ein Kind im richtigen Alter (unter 2 fände ich es nicht angemessen, ab 4 gäbe es wahrscheinlich zu viele Diskussionen über Langeweile etc) und mit viel Begeisterung für den Anhänger, das richtige Wetter (ich mag mir nicht vorstellen, wie das bei >30° Grad gelaufen wäre), kinderfreundliche Unterkünfte, keine Stürze oder größere Pannen, ...

Wenn jemand weitere Infos braucht, kann er sich gerne melden.


----------



## Aneurin (10. Mai 2022)

...und jährlich grüßt der Lastenesel.

Ich bin dann doch nicht ganz losgekommen von der Idee, dieses Jahr wieder eine Mehrtagestour mit Anhänger zu machen, da mein Sohn nach wie vor ein geduldiger Mitfahrer ist.

Ziel ist es, erneut eine ausgesprochen kinderfreundliche Route zu wählen, mit hohem Radweg- und Forstweg-Anteil, moderaten Höhenmetern und genug Zivilisation für Zwischenstops, Spielmöglichkeiten etc.

Meine Überlegungen waren:

Bodensee – Lago Maggiore via Sargans, ggf. Umweg über den Gonzen, Kunkelspass, Tamins, Rheinschlucht, Ilanz, Disentis, Lukmanierpass (ggf. mit Postbus), Biasca, Bellinzona, Locarno

oder

St Moritz – Scuol – S-Charl – Münstertal – Meran – Mendelpass – Riva (in Teilen der Route von @transalbi folgend)

Weitere Kriterien sind An- und Abreise per Bahn. Ich bin immer ziemlich alpen-fixiert, aber überlege natürlich, ob es nicht auch eine Mittelgebirgstour täte. Bayerischer Wald, Schwarzwald.

Hat jemand eine Idee oder einen Gedankenanstoß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

